# تصميم الطائرات



## محمد مهدي عبد الله (28 مارس 2008)

انما اسمي محمد مهدي :تخرجت من جتمعه السودان للعلوم و التكنولوجيا كلية الهندسة قسم الطيران,تخصصت في مجال تحليل هياكل الطائرات.


----------



## محمد مهدي عبد الله (28 مارس 2008)

انما اسمي محمد مهدي :تخرجت من جامعه السودان للعلوم و التكنولوجيا كلية الهندسة قسم الطيران,تخصصت في مجال تحليل هياكل الطائرات.


----------



## م المصري (28 مارس 2008)

نرحب بك مهندس محمد و يسعدنا وجودك بيننا و نتطلع للاستفادة من خبراتك 
تحياتي العاطره


----------



## Alrandy (29 مارس 2008)

اهلا مهدى اعرف مهندسين اكفاء تخرجوا من هذه الجامعة العريقة التى انشائها الانجليز لكن ما كنت بعرف انو فيها هندسة طيران شئ جميل والله تزداد كليات الطيران عندنا بالعلم العربى


----------



## meid79 (30 مارس 2008)

اهلا وسهلا بك معنا وان شاء الله تفيد وتستفيد


----------



## ابومحمد كمال (3 أبريل 2008)

حياك الله 

نرجو أن تكون من المتميزين بإذن الله


----------



## عاطف فتحى (2 فبراير 2013)

ياجماعه حد يساعدنى غى كبقبة تصميم airfoil والمعادلات المستخدمه في التصميم هام جدا جد


----------



## ahmed.abc (27 أبريل 2013)

شباب نريد كتب بالعربية عن تصميم الطائرات


----------

